# Night hunting Rabbits in ND



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

Is it legal to hunt rabbits in ND at night? I have looked through the hunting regs and I see almost nothing regulating hunting of rabbits.


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

Where I live any hunting is illegal at night, check ur local laws/regulations


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

check for leagal shooting hours.


----------



## Burnout (Apr 20, 2004)

I have called the ndgf before and was told that yes it is legal, although you cannot use an artificial light.

Just to make sure I would suggest calling them for yourself and getting it from the horses mouth.

good luck

Dave


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

I wrote to the NDGF dept and got this answer:

WHEN HUNTING RABBITS AT NIGHT? USING ANY TYPE OF LIGHT IS ILLEGAL FOR
NIGHT HUNTING OF RABBITS.
MERRY CHRISTMAS BARB

So it looks like moonlight is Ok.


----------

